

My introduction to web world. Your suggestions to accelerate learning curve? - satpaparmar

I am starting my initial research work on Machine learning and Data miniing with special interest in web mining. I am doing embedded system programming since last couple of years and can program in C language. I appreciate if you can share youre views and suggestions on few areas :<p>a)From where should I start by programming for web i.e learning curve involve, language, plateform,books, blogs, open source projects.<p>b)books suggestion for mathematical (statistics &#38; probability) foundation for web mining, machine learning.<p>c)How to follow latest devvelopment in web mining and web research.
======
jlees
B)

Web Data Mining - Liu

The Text Mining Handbook - Sanger & Feldman

Mining the Web - Chakrabarti

Machine Learning - Mitchell

A) and C) are way too wide ranging for a comment here. Google is the most
concise answer anyone can give. And sadly, yes, please spell check, grammar
check and proof read things you post on the internet. You're clearly not a
native speaker, but putting in as much effort as you can to look like one is
important on the Internet.

------
Beanblabber
1\. Proper grammar. 2\. Proper spelling. 3\. Proper punctuation. 4\. google

~~~
sundeep
_1\. Proper grammar. 2. Proper spelling. 3. Proper punctuation_

C'mon , give the guy a break ...

~~~
satpaparmar
Thanks for your suggestions.

I understand that 'Google' is 'the answer' for my query; however I posted my
query here for some specific reasons. .

I am into embedded system programming and I feel there are some right and
wrong approaches to starting learning programming for embedded system. I
believe I could have better utilized my time doing right stuff then wasting my
time on distractions.

Similarly I consider most of audience of Hackers news is 'doers', and active
practitioner of their respective field. I may get book references from Amazon
but 'doer' can give a wider perspective on the subject and can greatly
accelerate learning curve by sharing his learning curve.

Technological growth is exponential and best practices and process gets
obsolete much faster. Cycles are getting shorter and shorter. A new learner
has to be more agile and open for ideas to accelerate his learning. My
intention is to have an open discussion on state of web development, web
research with focus on web mining.

I am working on my 'English skills' will try to keep things clean as much as
possible.

